# T.Silva:"Ancelotti mi diceva di osservare Maldini"



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2021)

Thiago Silva parla di un aneddoto ai tempi del Milan

"Durante il primo anno Ancelotti mi convocava a tutte le partite, mi chiedeva di osservare cosa faceva Maldini in campo e fuori. Ammiro molto Paolo, è arrivato a 40 anni, è l'età a cui spero di poter finire la mia carriera. Il mio sogno? Tornare a indossare la maglia del Fluminense".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva parla di un aneddoto ai tempi del Milan
> 
> "Durante il primo anno Ancelotti mi convocava a tutte le partite, mi chiedeva di osservare cosa faceva Maldini in campo e fuori. Ammiro molto Paolo, è arrivato a 40 anni, è l'età a cui spero di poter finire la mia carriera. Il mio sogno? Tornare a indossare la maglia del Fluminense".



Se è per questo Thiago disse anche “ Ho imparato tanto seguendo Maldini ma sono stato fortunato perchè sono stato allenato da due grandi tecnici come Ancelotti e Allegri. Quando ho iniziato a giocare accanto ad Alessandro Nesta è stato meraviglioso perchè lui ha una grande classe. *Ho considerato quei due anni come un master, perchè grazie a lui sono cresciuto molto". *

E pensare che ci sono dei guru che sostengono tutt’ora che si possano creare squadre vincenti ai massimi livelli facendo squadre dove il più vecchio ha 26 anni (o dove gli unici over 30 ammessi sono personaggi del calibro di Biglia, gente che non ha mai vinto nulla di importante in carriera e che è stata al massimo di medio livello).


----------

